# Who says that snow plowing isn't DANGEROUS !!!



## uniquechev (Dec 5, 2007)

Found this video on you tube thought that i would share ...


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

thats what ccw's are for lol


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

grf_1000;826981 said:


> thats what ccw's are for lol


ussmileyflag


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

WTF you dont see people shooting a trains when you sit there for 15 mins. we get no respect its BS:realmad:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Damn......those must have been some hurtful curse words.


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

good reason why I have my little friend on my side even when I am plowing. Luckily no one was hurt


----------



## uniquechev (Dec 5, 2007)

JR Snow Removal;827086 said:


> WTF you dont see people shooting a trains when you sit there for 15 mins. we get no respect its BS:realmad:


That is a good point ! people just suck ... nothings safe anymore.


----------



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

jeff52984;827936 said:


> good reason why I have my little friend on my side even when I am plowing. Luckily no one was hurt


amen. don't leave home without it! ussmileyflag


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

jeff52984;827936 said:


> good reason why I have my little friend on my side even when I am plowing. Luckily no one was hurt


What's that... a fire extinguisher? That's about all I get/need up here - If I'm lucky! tymusic


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

I wish I felt safe leaving my place with just a fire extinguisher im not so luck I leave with a good old glock on my side and 20 little friends


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

the guy was probably p-oed cause the snowbear wasn't heavy enough to scrape the lot clean!!!lol


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

linycctitan;829924 said:


> the guy was probably p-oed cause the snowbear wasn't heavy enough to scrape the lot clean!!!lol


I was just gonna say I can't believe no one has brought up the fact that the guy was using a cheap SnowBear plow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

lol ppl are stupid to do stuff like that


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

This is a old pic but been packing long time. In the open is a great deterrent picture worth a thousand words.


----------



## tyler04jones (Oct 31, 2009)

check this one out too


----------



## revtoyota (Oct 17, 2009)

And people wonder why I live in Alaska.


----------

